# 2040 Looped and 9.5 steel effective set up?



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello everyone I just wondering what the title is asking. I know if I am asking I shouldn't be hunting and it's true, I am not but would like to practice how I play so I am looking to see if this setup is good or do I need to change something. I do normal face anchor draw.
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are a couple of photos of one of my super cheap Chinese wire slings set ups (front and back) with 2040 tubes. I shot this sling today in the desert using 3/8 (9.5mm) steel. I was zinging these steelies out in ranges of 20-40 yards and they were getting there quick and hit pretty darn hard. ... IMHO hard enough for Starlings, and Pigeons for sure. I'm sure in the ranges of 20-30 yards a head shot on a rabbit/squirrel wound give you a nice rabbit dinner.

My static length is ~6.5"ish and my draw is about 32+" ish to my earlobe under my aiming eye. The pouch is a Chinese microfiber and is just big enough to hold the ball securely !



















Hope this helps a little.

wll


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

wll said:


> Here are a couple of photos of one of my super cheap Chinese wire slings set ups (front and back) with 2040 tubes. I shot this sling today in the desert using 3/8 (9.5mm) steel. I was zinging these steelies out in ranges of 20-40 yards and they were getting there quick and hit pretty darn hard. ... IMHO hard enough for Starlings, and Pigeons for sure. I'm sure in the ranges of 20-30 yards a head shot on a rabbit/squirrel wound give you a nice rabbit dinner.
> 
> My static length is ~6.5"ish and my draw is about 32+" ish to my earlobe under my aiming eye. The pouch is a Chinese microfiber and is just big enough to hold the ball securely !
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Looped 2040's can shoot even 7/16 steel at hunting speeds, let alone 3/8! I think that looped 2040's may even overpower 3/8 steel.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

skropi said:


> Looped 2040's can shoot even 7/16 steel at hunting speeds, let alone 3/8! I think that looped 2040's may even overpower 3/8 steel.


You very well may be right as I WAS getting a little bit of finger slap.

wll


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That's plenty power. Just practice being able to hit about a 2-inch target consistently before going out and when you do go for a hunt, go for a good head shot.

Sling-On!


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> That's plenty power. Just practice being able to hit about a 2-inch target consistently before going out and when you do go for a hunt, go for a good head shot.
> 
> Sling-On!


I practice every day I can 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Jim Harris who's one of the most experienced tube shooters and hunters with looped tubes does not recommend 20/40s for hunting. This is right off his web site.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

I guess everyone has their opinion in this things, what does he recommend then? Is it possible for you to send the link so I can read around? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Talked to Jim Harris about 10 minutes ago. He says 18/42s is what he uses and never past 20 yards. He hunts rabbits and squirrels. I know other tube shooters like 17/45 for hunting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Cjw said:


> Talked to Jim Harris about 10 minutes ago. He says 18/42s is what he uses and never past 20 yards. He hunts rabbits and squirrels. I know other tube shooters like 17/45 for hunting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome thanks, really appreciate it 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Where did you get the frames from please. Just remember the light the set-up the more accurate you have to place the shot


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Devon minnow said:


> Where did you get the frames from please. Just remember the light the set-up the more accurate you have to place the shot


The frames i bought from Amazon or Ebay a few years ago ... was tying to get a few more but the price is to high for what they are ... They are very cheap wire bent frames but they work very, very well when customized.

wll


----------

